# Smart Investor Magazine - Worthwhile?



## MalteseBull (8 January 2006)

Hey,
I am fairly inexperienced with shares and at the moment just learning by my own mistakes (you got to learn to crawl before you walk)...

I was thinking whether it's worthwhile buying Smart Investor Magazine or is it a load of b-sh*t to which i can just get the same information of the net??

I was told by someone that "why would the authors recommend tips and be working for SI mag if they can just become wealthy with their tips??"

Discuss.


----------



## bullmarket (8 January 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

Hi MalteseBull

Welcome to share trading/investing 

For me, Smartinvestor is worthwhile and a good read.  It looks like they've now recombined the old Personal Investor and Shares mags into one like it used to be years ago before the Shares mag spin off.

I like this format where the one mag deals with shares related issues, articles on specific companies, trading/investing principles, techniques and tools, technical/fundamental analysis, superannuation, other asset classes besides shares and other wealth creation concepts and methods.

I don't believe the main aim of the mag is to give 'share tips' as you put it. The views and ideas expressed in the mag are aimed at providing food for thought and ideas to help prompt readers to do further reasearch on what they read in the mag. Anyone who just simply acts on what they read in the mag withour doing further research has got rocks in their head and imo are most likely just punters.

Best thing to do imo if unsure on the mag is probably to just buy a few issues and if their contents suit your trading/investing objectives then maybe consider subscribing to the mag.  At the end of the day only you can decide if the mag is of any value to you.

Good luck with your trading/investing 

bullmarket


----------



## sam76 (8 January 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

Alternatively, you could win next months stock tipping competion and receive a years subscription of Smart Investor from Marketech!

Seriously, I have bought the first two issues if S.I., and I agree with Bullmarket. The magazines cover nearly all aspects trading/investing and is a useful tool in research and analysis.

Sam.


----------



## clowboy (8 January 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

generally the comment of why would they work for SI is true.

But.  Most of there reports etc are longterm and not traders and those that are of a trading nature usually trade for a living and write reports for SI on the side.

Even people like guppy and bedford who trade for a living still write books etc.

Personally I find the mag to be very informative and a good read, if nothing else It highlights alternatives that you may not be aware of.


I aggree with bullmarket.  Buy a few months before you subscribe and see what you think for yourself.  At the end of the day it is a pretty cheap resource at only $77 a year (and when I subscribe I got a free book worth $30 with it).

Also Guppy discusses in Trend Trading a trading approach (briefly) that makes money by trading shares out of the shares mag (old name).  I wont go into the details as I dont want it to be seen as advice and you can always buy the book if you are really interested.


----------



## Jesse Livermore (8 January 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

Hi MalteseBull,

I think smart investor magazine is an excellent resource. Coupled with the AFR newspaper and tradingroom.com.au you have the Fairfax trio of outstanding investment information! 

Fairfax's smart investor and AFR have great articles covering business, investment and economics.

Their analysis is thought provoking and gives you ideas for further research.

The share lists at the back of smart investor and AFR are structed logically and are easy to understand. 

Jesse Livermore

P.S. 

Other excellent resources for business and investment research

reuters.com
bloomberg.com
finance.yahoo.com


----------



## MalteseBull (8 January 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

hrmm
all good points, but nothing beats the internet


----------



## today53 (8 January 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

Hi,

I also read the Smart Investor Mag, although I have not started investing, I found the mag provides a broader picture of the financial market. Topics like Super, Managed Funds and etc are eyes openers and I think it is a convenience way to keep up to date with the event of current eonomy.

cheers


----------



## clowboy (8 January 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

You are right nothing does beat the internet but it is very time consuming searching through all that info for something you may or may not use.

Also at this stage I dont have a monitor in my toilet - well actually I have a monitor that I can put in there but no keyboard and mouse to scroll through.


I guess at the end of the day it depends how tight your money is, it is not like the Mag is expensive


----------



## Joe Blow (8 January 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> Also at this stage I dont have a monitor in my toilet - well actually I have a monitor that I can put in there but no keyboard and mouse to scroll through.




Clowboy, I think you need one of these:


----------



## Julia (8 January 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

After buying a few issues of Smart Investor, I've just  subscribed.  It's pretty good value for money imo.

Julia


----------



## clowboy (8 January 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

Joe,

yep sure do.....but the wife would go bonkers


----------



## bvbfan (8 January 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Clowboy, I think you need one of these:




Where do I buy one?

But seriously, I think Shares mag and the new version have their place.
I would never have heard about Oxiana if it were not for a small 12-14line article in 2000.
I'm sure there are other companies they've picked up well before they reached prominence.
I just use it to get an idea for stocks, amazing how a write up used to get companies share price moving sometimes.


----------



## billhill (20 October 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

Hey guys,
             I've been subscribed to this magazine since its inception last year. Just lately i feel that in the last couple of issues the content and its quality has declined. Does anyone else agree or am i on my own.


----------



## watsonc (20 October 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

By the time the shares information comes out, it is old news. i.e. the 'Smart Money" has already made the moves!

Just my opinion.


----------



## krisbarry (20 October 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

I read this mag and have studied the small cap stocks over the past month (oct).  All 3 stocks listed went up in share price.

Maybe there is a trading system in the making.

Buy the stocks on the first day you recieve the mag, then dump them at the end of mag month and get ready for the next mag edition to buy in.

Here is what I noticed...from the time I received the mag in the mail, till the next mag arrived in the mail.

IBR    75cents to 92cents
MLB   $2.20 to $2.54
STR   51.5 cents to 61 cents

3/3 aint bad!


----------



## maverick11 (25 October 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*



			
				Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I read this mag and have studied the small cap stocks over the past month (oct).  All 3 stocks listed went up in share price.
> 
> Maybe there is a trading system in the making.
> 
> ...




Do you mind looking at your previous copies and see if this is a common occurance?  Or was Oct just a lucky month?


----------



## Realist (25 October 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> Even people like guppy and bedford who trade for a living still write books etc.




Of course they write books.  How else are they gonna make money.  Bills don't pay themselves.


----------



## Julia (25 October 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Of course they write books.  How else are they gonna make money.  Bills don't pay themselves.




Realist, I suppose one would imagine that if they were such successful traders the living they derive from trading would pay the bills.

I have nothing against anyone writing books.  Some people genuinely like to share their knowledge.  Others like the element of "fame" involved.
Haven't you ever done anything just simply to help someone else?

Julia


----------



## clowboy (26 October 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

Stop the clock.

As I refered to previously in this post, Guppy discusses his findings on this phenonomen in trend trading.  At the time of the book being published I think it was an 80% probability of a stock listed in shares mag (now SI) continuing to trend upwards (if it already was) for the next month.  As time passed the % of continuance reduced.  Ie after three months there was only 20% chance that the stock would still be in an uptrend.

While it's all fun and games quoting stats from a book etc etc you would need to DYOR and come up with some stats for yourself etc etc but I certainly think that the possibility exists.

I for one would be interested to see your results after another month or two to see how it pans out.  I doubt that you would always get 3/3 but I think that a profitable system could be implemented.

Realist,

I can not wait to read your book, whenever it comes out.
I don't usually read much but for you I,ll make an exception.
Besides as of yet I have not perswaded the wife to allow Joe's "Dunny 2000+"
So I need something to read while pre-ocupied.


----------



## maverick11 (26 October 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

so can anyone list some of the stock picks from previous months?  I would be interested to see how they went...


----------



## clowboy (26 October 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

June 06 (in mail box 19/may)

From snapshot only

acg
aaq
dmp
ene
gap
gro
glb
iba
ibt
ipl
kkt
sfc
sph
sts
vir

Picked june becuase that would have to be on of the worst months in terms of returns and gives a worst case.  Bear in mind that these stocks are just from the snapshot section and are not recomendations but just an overview of a dozen stocks at random.

Have fun


----------



## maverick11 (26 October 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

19-May	19-Jun	19-Jul	25-Oct	19/05-19-07 (peak)
acg	0.25	0.21	0.2	0.21	0.29 30/05
aaq	0.39	0.35	0.38	0.61	
dmp	3.95	3.84	3.6	3.26	4.10 06/06
ene	4.14	3.85	3.73	4.4	4.17 29/05
gap	0.97	0.86	0.92	0.9	1.06 03/07
gro	1.59	1.65	1.4	2.02	1.65 16/06
glb	0.25	0.26	0.29	0.235	
iba	0.96	0.74	0.79	1.025	
ibt	2.05	2	1.95	1.95	
ipl	22.4	21.85	22.82	24.4	
kkt	0.49	0.37	0.3	0.34	0.75 29/05
sfc	5	5.31	6.09	6.42	
sph	1.15	1	1.17	1.12	1.38 04/07
sts	1.05	0.99	1.12	1.46	
vir	0.94	0.87	0.89	0.9	


which ones were recommended?


----------



## billhill (26 October 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

Could only find these issues at the moment. Will post up more when i find the others. Will post the share and its movement since it was reccomended by the magazine.
December 2005 Issue  
DTL up 43%
LYL up 46%
MCR up 194%
PSA up 82%
ETR up 23%

March 2006 Issue 
CPU up 12%
IWL up 16%
MGX no change
AUB up 48%
SRL up 65%
PCG down 29%

April 2006 Issue 
ALS no change
GNS no change
MFS up 21%
ESS up 15%
KOV up 23%
SMO up 135%


----------



## billhill (1 November 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

found some other issues.
Feb 2006
AWE up 32%
CDR up 7%
IVC up 27%
SGM up 20%
AUW up 76%
COE down 10%
CWP up 52%
TZN up 246%

June 2006
SLM down 20%
HPX up 5%
SRV up 7%
BOS down 6%
MGX down 20%
VMG up 47%

July 2006
TIM down 22%
GTP down 25%
WFL down 34%
AZR up 26%
SRH up 60%
SHV down 5%
TSH up 30%


----------



## TraderPro (3 November 2006)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

Go to a bookshop like Borders that lets you read it while you're there...

Worth a read, but not worth buying... you have to remember who its written by: journos...


----------



## PJ83 (24 March 2007)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

BILLHILL I'm with you. Having subscribed since it started I really found it to be a good read.. But There's SO MUCH crap about managed funds, Super, "Gizmo's" (Read, Advertisements incognito)  etc.. it's really aimed at older people in say their 50s for which these issues are relevant. 

I have hardly any super so there's really not much point getting into the finer details imo. But I've noticed there's always the obligatory page on CFD's (covering the same stuff just re-hashed), Technical Analysis to keep the traders interested..

Looking at their coverage of stocks, they tend to cover ones that have made recent price moves. This is however a month old since they wrote it. 

But if it works, who cares eh?

BILLHILL btw why is BOS in red in your table? I hold that's why I want to know


----------



## PJ83 (24 March 2007)

*Re: Smart Investor Magazine - Worth while?*

Forgot to add that we've been in a massive bull market - could not easily attribute the rise of these stocks to good picking.. everything's been going up


----------

